# Windows 8



## benskoning (Dec 13, 2011)

Has anyone tried windows 8 besides me and if you have do you 
Like it 


You can get windows 8 here
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/preview


----------



## Bapao (Dec 13, 2011)

Care to share you initial impression(s) concerning Windows 8?


----------



## benskoning (Dec 13, 2011)

Bapao said:


> Care to share you initial impression(s) concerning Windows 8?



I like it that have improved windows 7 and made it look very nice but is a very large file to install for 32 bit pcs it's 2 gigibites and for 64 bit pcs it's 3 gigibites.


----------



## radmin (Dec 13, 2011)

You can see it here if anyone is interested.
http://www.buildwindows.com/


----------



## benskoning (Dec 13, 2011)

radmin said:


> You can see it here if anyone is interested.
> http://www.buildwindows.com/


 
Or you. An go to my link which has the file to install windows 8 from the windows website


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 13, 2011)

I've seen videos of it, and I don't like how it looks. I'm not going to download it because:

1. I think it's stupid
2. I only have 38 megabytes left on my hard drive.
3. I like windows 7


----------



## Bapao (Dec 13, 2011)

benskoning said:


> I like it that have improved windows 7 and made it look very nice but is a very large file to install for 32 bit pcs it's 2 gigibites and for 64 bit pcs it's 3 gigibites.


 
What are the major differences that would potentially make this OS better than Win7 though? 
Vista is the nicest looking OS ever IMO, but looks become superficial if the performance doesn't match the esthetics. How does it perform?


----------



## benskoning (Dec 13, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> I've seen videos of it, and I don't like how it looks. I'm not going to download it because:
> 
> 1. I think it's stupid
> 2. I only have 38 megabytes left on my hard drive.
> 3. I like windows 7



Makes sense but most of the videos of it only show the start screen normally it looks like windows 7 I am getting it now because it's free once it comes out it will be at least $50


----------



## Bapao (Dec 13, 2011)

benskoning said:


> Makes sense but most of the videos of it only show the start screen normally it looks like windows 7 I am getting it now because it's free once it comes out it will be at least $50


 
But it's only a temporary beta license right?


----------



## aaronb (Dec 13, 2011)

To be honest, I prefer the XP setup over all the newer Windows. I obviously am running on Windows 7 because it is most up to date and all, but I still like the XP setup.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Dec 13, 2011)

I saw windows 8 and how they said it would be designed more for tablets. That was when I switched to linux mint.


----------



## Bapao (Dec 13, 2011)

So lets all come back together for a second round after we've actually used it...


----------



## benskoning (Dec 13, 2011)

Bapao said:


> So lets all come back together for a second round after we've actually used it...


 
I have used it and it's on my pc now I might post a YouTube video of my thoughts as for the difference of it from windows 7 it's just some bug fixes and an updated start menu


----------



## emolover (Dec 13, 2011)

I doubt I will be able to download it. I have maybe half a gigabit left and i am fine with windows XP.


----------



## Bapao (Dec 13, 2011)

benskoning said:


> I have used it and it's on my pc now I might post a YouTube video of my thoughts as for the difference of it from windows 7 it's just some bug fixes and an updated start menu


 

Nice. Be sure to get that vid up bruv, I'm sincerely interested in some hands-on experience/ feedback.


----------



## benskoning (Dec 13, 2011)

emolover said:


> I doubt I will be able to download it. I have maybe half a gigabit left and i am fine with windows XP.


 
Ok the only reason I use it is because I am working on a Cubing metro app for windows 8 ( oops I was not suppose to write that)


----------



## Bapao (Dec 13, 2011)

benskoning said:


> Ok the only reason I use it is because I am working on a Cubing metro app for windows 8 ( *oops I was not suppose to write that*)


 
You can delete your own posts btw. ;o)


----------



## benskoning (Dec 13, 2011)

Bapao said:


> You can delete your own posts btw. ;o)



I know. That was the official release of me saying i am making a metro app


----------



## Bapao (Dec 13, 2011)

benskoning said:


> I know. That was the official release of *me saying i am making a metro app*


 
And isn't this the best place to do so? You'll get good feedback here, I promise ...


----------



## benskoning (Dec 13, 2011)

Bapao said:


> And isn't this the best place to do so? You'll get good feedback here, I promise ...



Its not done yet I am working on a sim a timer and scrambler all in one the scrambles are quite had to get working with no bugs and I have to make notation for other puzzles like a master kilo minx and mosaic cube if anyone wants to make example scrambles for puzzels that are like the kilominx then pm me


----------



## Bapao (Dec 13, 2011)

Good work. New thread?


----------



## benskoning (Dec 13, 2011)

Bapao said:


> Good work. New thread?



Soon I want to make a new thread but I want it to be at least some what working there are so many bugs in the app


----------



## Bapao (Dec 13, 2011)

benskoning said:


> Soon I want to make a new thread but I want it to be at least some what working there are so *many bugs in the app*


 
So post a new thread now. Folks around here love beta-testing.


----------



## benskoning (Dec 13, 2011)

Bapao said:


> So post a new thread now. Folks around here love beta-testing.



Sune (⌒▽⌒)


----------



## Bapao (Dec 13, 2011)

benskoning said:


> Sune (⌒▽⌒)


----------



## insane569 (Dec 13, 2011)

According to my IT teacher its totally not worth it.
Not sure why but even though he's a total windows lover he says he won't get it. Ima ask him tomorrow.
I'm also gonna have to check it out when i get some time


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 14, 2011)

All about the apps these days, I'm sticking with Vista. Ya thats right, Vista.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 14, 2011)

Is it just me, or is windows 8 just windows 7 with a tablet front end added?
I mean. It looks like they forgot there are such things as computers without touch screen.


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 14, 2011)

It does have other new features besides just the interface.
For example, there is um...
hmm... what else...
Oh yea, there is an improved Task Manager.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Dec 14, 2011)

Tried it some time back and here are some screen shots. i did not like it, Windows 7 rocks 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.282430141767528.79276.100000016323981&type=1&l=de42f9589d


----------

